# Black Sin 29er



## Wiepjes (11. Juli 2012)

zur Info heute in facebook gesehen.
https://www.facebook.com/radonbikesNEWS: Da ist es- der Storch war hier!!!!!
Black Sin 8.0 29er - 10.5Kg - 1999,- das wird eine Ansage.
Hier ist noch eine SID montiert, in der Serie wird es eine FOX Float 32 29CTD geben. Lieferbar ab Mitte September.
Rahmen 18" 1071gr.

Wird wohl mein neues. Wollte eigentlichen ein schwarzes, ab das gefällt mir auch super.


----------



## Schulle (26. Juli 2012)

Sieht schlimm lecker aus! Da mein nÃ¤chster Renner ein 29er werden soll
(nur welches, das C-Flash Carbon strahlt mich auch an) warte ich mal auf
mehr Infos bei Radon ab. Die werden aber wohl erst nach der Messe nÃ¤heres
zum Radl bringenâ¦..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lui73 (17. September 2012)

schönes rad, kostet aber jetzt als 8.0 doch 2599,- euro....


----------



## hubschraubaer (17. September 2012)

Das* 9.0* steht für 2599 drinne.
Bin ja mal gespannt was es wiegen soll !?


----------



## zett78 (17. September 2012)

Das 8.0 lt. Bike in 18" 10,65kg 8 1.999 EUR )


----------



## Newbie_0815 (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

kann jemand sagen ob es das Bike auch in einer anderen Farbe geben wird?

THX


----------



## zett78 (18. September 2012)

gelb
blau
schwarz


----------



## Newbie_0815 (18. September 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> gelb
> blau
> schwarz


 

Danke, aber wo kann ich diese beim aktuellen Black Sin 9.0 auswählen?


----------



## KingMO90 (18. September 2012)

wie immer stehen die Komponenten in keinem Verhältnis - mega leichter CarbonRahmen, hammergeile SID XX und dann CrossrideLaufräder.. die baut eh jeder aus - macht mal nen Preis ohne die Laufräder  oder gleich ohne Gabel, will mir ne Lefty reinbauen


----------



## jojo456 (19. September 2012)

Weiß jemand schon mehr über dieses Black sin? Soll eine Limited Edition sein, welche im Januar erscheint.


----------



## radono (19. September 2012)

Das sieht mir nach dem 2010er-Modell aus.

Hier mal ein Bild von der LE:
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/288807_446746435370606_1266727126_o.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lui73 (21. September 2012)

Black Sin 9.0 laut Hersteller 9,7kg


----------



## schkev (21. September 2012)

Hallo.
Ist das Black Sin 29 noch mit der XT Gruppe auf dem Plan?
Hätte lieber die SID statt der vermutlich deutlich teureren Fox drin, doch bisher finde ich kein Angebot zu diesem Bike.


----------



## hubschraubaer (21. September 2012)

Die neue sid 29 wird mit ca. 1000  veranschlagt.
Wo ist die fox da *deutlich teurer ??*


----------



## schkev (22. September 2012)

War mir klar,dass irgend so ein Spam folgt. Nicht jeder setzt für eine Serie das überteuerte Topmodell an.
Kann vllt. noch jemand seriöse Aussagen zur Schalt-Bremsgruppe machen.
Danke


----------



## FliPhilipp (22. September 2012)

In der Bike 10/2012 wurde das Black Sin 29 8.0 getestet. Am besten schaust du also beim nächsten Kiosk vorbei und liest den Test.

Schaltgruppe wird eine XT sein, Gabel die Fox, Mavic Crossride Laufräder. Zur Bremse habe ich glaube ich bisher nichts gelesen, wird aber wohl auch in dem Test stehen.

Das Bike sollte bis Ende nächster Woche auf der Website und bestellbar sein.

Den von dir genannten Spam konnte ich übrigens leider nicht finden - er hat dir den Preis der SID genannt und gefragt, warum diese deutlich günstiger sein sollte. Das ist für mich eine normale Frage/Diskussion und kein Spam.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2012)

Zur Schaltgruppe vom Black Sin 29er: Beim Modell 8.0 wird es die Shimano XT, beim 9.0 SRAM XO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruellaffe (26. September 2012)

Habe eine allgemeine Frage zum Black sin 29, die zwar nicht ans thema anknüpft, aber (für mich) sehr wichtig ist:
stimmt es das es keine XL (22") rahmengrösse geben wird?
auf der radon homepage ist es nämlich so angegeben...


----------



## jojo456 (26. September 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand schon mehr über dieses Black sin? Soll eine Limited Edition sein, welche im Januar erscheint.


Nein das ist wirklich die Limited Edition (29")
So stand es auf Facebook


> Die limited "Black Edition" kommt im Januar. Vorreservierungen sind von Vorteil.


----------



## schkev (26. September 2012)

20" als größte Rahmenhöhe finde ich bei einem 29er etwas enttäuschend.
Da muss ich nicht lang überlegen.
Bleibt mir wohl maximal das Alumodell wenn mein neues Spielzeug ein Radon werden soll.
Wo läge da das Rahmengewicht, wenn ich fragen darf bei 22"?
Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. September 2012)

@bruellaffe: es ist richtig, dass es beim Black Sin 29 keine XL Rahmengröße gibt, allerdings fallen S,M und L größer aus als gewohnt, das entscheidende Maß ist ja die Oberrohrlänge, also einfach mal aufsitzen und ausprobieren @schkev: Rahmengewicht bei 22" beim neuen ZR Race 29 mit tapered steerer, PressFit und X12 am Hinterbau liegt bei ca. 1.700 Gramm...

RADON Team


----------



## harry303 (29. September 2012)

Finde es auch schade dass es kein 22" gibt. Bei 2 m und 102 cm Schrittlänge ist das L zu klein.

Somit auch dieses Jahr kein Radon für mich...


----------



## schkev (29. September 2012)

Hallo nochmal.
 @Radon-Bikes: Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort.
Das Gewicht klingt gut. Außerdem scheint Radon einer der wenigen Hersteller zu sein, die Tapered Steuerrohre und Steckachsen v+h bezahlbar anbieten.

Wie lang ist denn der Gabelschaft 13er ZR Race in 22"?
Vielleicht passt gar meine Starrgabel. Sollte den Rahmen doch nicht stören...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## hubschraubaer (30. September 2012)

Radon gibt unter Details für den Crossmax ST Laufradsatz
Gewicht (Paar): 1590 gramm
VR : 765 gramm
HR HG 9fach : 825 gramm
an.

Mavic u.a. sagt, das der Satz 1710 gramm wiegt.

Wenn schon mit Werbung gemacht wird sollten die Daten       wenigstens stimmen.

Hoffe das 29er wiegt nicht zum Schluß 1 Kilo mehr wie angegeben!


----------



## Blut Svente (3. Oktober 2012)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Nein das ist wirklich die Limited Edition (29")
> So stand es auf Facebook



ohne Steckachse! also 26er!!!


----------



## FliPhilipp (3. Oktober 2012)

Bin gespannt auf die Sonder Edition anfang nächsten Jahres. Hoffentlich gibt es bald erste Infos dazu - fänd eine angepasste Ausstattung ja super, einfach nur andere Farbe wäre etwas schade. Wobei ich auch die Leute verstehen kann, die ein Standardmodell in schwarz wollen - heißt immer hin "Black" Sin...


----------



## Wiepjes (3. Oktober 2012)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Radon gibt unter Details für den Crossmax ST Laufradsatz
> Gewicht (Paar): 1590 gramm
> VR : 765 gramm
> HR HG 9fach : 825 gramm
> ...



http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST
sieh mal nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (3. Oktober 2012)




----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2012)

ist mit sicherheit nicht das neue 29er black sin. schaut eher aus wie das 26er modell aus 2010. man beachte die rons mit der evo aufschrift. (kein pace star stern oder so...)


----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2012)

wär ja auch nicht das erste mal das radon seine spezifikationen und bikes durcheinanderbringt.


----------



## zett78 (3. Oktober 2012)

was steht denn da!!


kommt in 29" und nicht, dass es das in 29" ist!!!


----------



## greg12 (3. Oktober 2012)

mag schon sein das es in 29 kommt. nur sollte man dann eben kein altes irreführendes produktbild platzieren zu so einer meldung....


----------



## hubschraubaer (3. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-ST
> sieh mal nach


 
Das solltest du tun.(Ist manchmal von Vorteil)
Und zwar bei den 29er Laufrädern.


----------



## zett78 (4. Oktober 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> mag schon sein das es in 29 kommt. nur sollte man dann eben kein altes irreführendes produktbild platzieren zu so einer meldung....



das stimmt natürlich!

zudem ist auch irreführend, dass in Anzeigen in Bikezeitschriften das 10.0er für 2.599 EUR angepreist wurde


----------



## Godtake (4. Oktober 2012)

Radon ist doch sowieso total unfähig, was PR auf Facebook angeht.
Jeden zweiten Tag ein altes Bild nochmal, falsche Unterschriften zu den Bildern und sobald man sich mehr als einmal über eines der beiden Dinge beschwert wird man sofort sowas von unfreundlich angemacht...


----------



## Wiepjes (4. Oktober 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Radon ist doch sowieso total unfähig, was PR auf Facebook angeht.
> Jeden zweiten Tag ein altes Bild nochmal, falsche Unterschriften zu den Bildern und sobald man sich mehr als einmal über eines der beiden Dinge beschwert wird man sofort sowas von unfreundlich angemacht...



Haben sie dich nach den Kommentaren rausgeschmissen und jetzt bist du beleidigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Godtake (4. Oktober 2012)

@Wiepjes
Ja, meine Mami hat aber gemeint das muss ich durchstehen. 
Nein, mal ernsthaft:
Ich finds echt unter aller Sau, wenn sich ein doch recht großes Unternehmen oder eben eine Firma so gegenüber potentieller Kunden verhält, gerade wenn jeder Andere es auch lesen kann bzw. mitbekommt.


----------



## schkev (4. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, die bauen nette Bikes zu fairen Preisen. Da is mir das Marketing komplett egal. 
Sagen wir mal so... nachdem ich den ganzen Markt abgegrast habe bliebe wenn ich es ganz genau nähme nur noch das 2013er ZR Race 29er 8.0.
Da muss ich an der Ausstattung fast nichts mehr machen. Sind aber eher persönliche Vorlieben...

 @Radon-Bikes: Ich würde aber wirklich gern noch die Schaftlänge der Fox im 22er Rahmen wissen...


----------



## Wiepjes (5. Oktober 2012)

@Godtake: Ich finds echt unter aller Sau, wenn sich ein doch recht großes Unternehmen oder eben eine Firma so gegenüber potentieller Kunden verhält, gerade wenn jeder Andere es auch lesen kann bzw. mitbekommt.

ok da hast du recht, aber, dass hier jeder unter anonymen Kürzeln rumpöbelt und jeden Beitrag schlecht macht. Das hat nix mit Kritik zu tun. Das hatten wir hier schon mal. Die ganzen Chaoten haben jetzt neue Namen hier und bei Facebook. Da gibt es für den Betreiber doch nur 3 Möglichkeiten: die Typen russchmeissen oder das Forum schliessen oder sich zurückziehen. Super, dass hier mittlerweile keiner mehr von Radon einen Beitrag beantwortet oder Stellung bezieht. Das habt ihr doch alle hier versaut -schau dir alleine die letzten 24 H an : Leiharbeiter, unfreundliche Säcke, den Spinner mit den ergaunerten 30 Euro.......


----------



## Wiepjes (5. Oktober 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> ist mit sicherheit nicht das neue 29er black sin. schaut eher aus wie das 26er modell aus 2010. man beachte die rons mit der evo aufschrift. (kein pace star stern oder so...)



Das Bild ist doch super! Stand da nicht drüber dass das 26er jetzt auch in 29" kommt. Was ist da irreführend? Dass das 26er jetzt in der Rahmenhöhe 29" kommt .....boaaahhh mein Gott ist das hier ein Kindergarten. Hauptsache irgendwie rumstänkern.


----------



## Max_V (5. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Das Bild ist doch super! Stand da nicht drüber dass das 26er jetzt auch in 29" kommt. Was ist da irreführend? Dass das 26er jetzt in der Rahmenhöhe 29" kommt .....boaaahhh mein Gott ist das hier ein Kindergarten. Hauptsache irgendwie rumstänkern.



26" und 29" bei den Laufrädern! Mit Rahmengröße/höhe hat das nix zu tun. Manchmal solltest du echt denken  bevor du so einen Scheixx postest.
Und falls das wirklich das 26" Black Sin ist und damit eine Limited Edition eines 29" angekündigt werden soll  ist das schon irreführend, wenn ein falsches Foto gezeigt wird. 
Wenn sollte unter dem Foto stehen, daß hier ein 26" stellvertretend gezeigt wird, wäre es ok und kein Aufwand für den Mitarbeiter und viel Kritik weniger an Radon.

Und mit den Mailverkehr hat Radon leider offensichtlich ein großes Problem. Eines mit dem Ich z.B. leben kann, ein anderer wiederum nicht. Wenn Radon dadurch viele Kunden verliert ist das Ihr Problem. Hoffentlich verstehen die das.... irgendwann, bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Wiepjes (5. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> 26" und 29" bei den Laufrädern! Mit Rahmengröße/höhe hat das nix zu tun. Manchmal solltest du echt denken  bevor du so einen Scheixx postest.
> Und falls das wirklich das 26" Black Sin ist und damit eine Limited Edition eines 29" angekündigt werden soll  ist das schon irreführend, wenn ein falsches Foto gezeigt wird.
> Wenn sollte unter dem Foto stehen, daß hier ein 26" stellvertretend gezeigt wird, wäre es ok und kein Aufwand für den Mitarbeiter und viel Kritik weniger an Radon.
> 
> Und mit den Mailverkehr hat Radon leider offensichtlich ein großes Problem. Eines mit dem Ich z.B. leben kann, ein anderer wiederum nicht. Wenn Radon dadurch viele Kunden verliert ist das Ihr Problem. Hoffentlich verstehen die das.... irgendwann, bevor es zu spät ist.




Mein Gott bist du dämlich, dass ist ja 
Das Bild zeigt das alte 26" Black Sin und es wird daraufhin gewiesen, dass es als 29er kommt. Ich galube ausser dir hat das jetzt jeder hier geschnallt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (5. Oktober 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Mein Gott bist du dämlich, dass ist ja
> Das Bild zeigt das alte 26" Black Sin und es wird daraufhin gewiesen, dass es als 29er kommt. Ich galube ausser dir hat das jetzt jeder hier geschnallt.



@ Wiepjes: Wenn man sich darüber aufregt und meint man sei von Idoten umgeben sollte man sich selbst fragen ob man keiner ist. Die Umgebung gibt einem das zurück was man ist und wie man sich benimmt. 
Und du bist da im Forum nur einer der nix anderes macht alls jeden blöd und persönlich anzumachen! Ein wenig mehr Benehmen von deiner Seite aus wäre nicht falsch! Dann könnte man ja diskutieren......


----------



## Wiepjes (7. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> @ Wiepjes: Wenn man sich darüber aufregt und meint man sei von Idoten umgeben sollte man sich selbst fragen ob man keiner ist. Die Umgebung gibt einem das zurück was man ist und wie man sich benimmt.
> Und du bist da im Forum nur einer der nix anderes macht alls jeden blöd und persönlich anzumachen! Ein wenig mehr Benehmen von deiner Seite aus wäre nicht falsch! Dann könnte man ja diskutieren......



Mit dir zu diskutieren wäre Zeitverschwendung, weisst sowieso alles besser.


----------



## Max_V (7. Oktober 2012)

Du hast ja noch nie diskutiert, das ist ja das Problem. Aber egal, beleidig weiter jeden wie gehabt...


----------



## FoxF100 (6. Februar 2013)

es hat nicht zufällig jemand vor das Radon Black Sin 10.0 (und ich meine 10.0 = die limitierte Sonderedition) in 20" zu bestellen? Und demjenigen gefällt nicht ZUFÄLLIG das blau des 8.0 oder 9.0's besser? Dann könnten wir die Rahmen (natürlich beide neu) bei Radon direkt umbauen lassen! Leider können Sie diesen Wunsch nämlich nicht erfüllen, solange ich keinen Abnehmer für den blauen Rahmen und die XX1 Komponenten etc. habe ...


----------



## Aalex (7. Februar 2013)

schwing doch die klinge und hobel den lack ab


----------

